# 2012 Cruze passenger mirror replacement



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

fripple said:


> Does anyone have a parts list for the passenger side mirror? I bought the glass from a local dealership, but apparently I need another plastic piece that is broken as well. Also, how do you remove the darn thing? I tried earlier and I ended up with some glass in my hand...haha! I can try to snap a picture if that would help also. I backed into the side of my garage.....ugh.



fripple,
Well at least it was your garage you hit! LOL :3tens: I am glad that no one was hurt and that your vehicle was not more damaged. You can follow the link below to view a parts diagram and see what part it is that you are looking for. Contact me if you need any further assistance. 
gmpartsdirect.com: Alternate GM Catalog
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## Snazzy (May 17, 2011)

You know what, i've done that aswell, or the girlfriend has, my mother in law works at the chevrolet dealer, and my girlfriend was backing out my car from the preparation room, before I got it.

I'll tell you, nobody except for the mechanic has ever driven my car, since then. 


My glass didnt break, but my glass has some motion compared to the other side when traveling more than 60 mph - any suggestion how to fix this?


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

On the inside of the door opposite to the side view mirror is a plastic cover that has to be pulled inward, held on by two clip.

With that removed, will find three bolts, and also the wiring harness that has to be disconnected first. Then just remove those three bolts and the mirror will be in your hand.


----------



## fripple (Sep 12, 2011)

Thanks! LOL!

I see the motor listed in the catalog, but it only says LEFT. My damage is on the right side and I don't see a right listed. Will this work on both sides?


----------



## DeanHensler (Jul 2, 2012)

This morning while backing out of my garage I had the same thing happen.  I broke the glass and some of the plastic around the mirror. Where do I get passenger side mirror parts?

On a 2012 Cruze LT RS is the passenger side mirror heated?


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Your dealer will be able to determine if it is heated by providing the complete vin#
The only part available is the glass...otherwise, you must purchass the entire assembly.

Bit of good news though.....I believe you can order them colormatched.

Rob


----------



## DeanHensler (Jul 2, 2012)

Bringing this one back up. I need to order a passenger side mirror and would like to get one that is already painted. My car is Carbon Metallic in color. The passenger side mirror is powered, but not heated. Where can I find this online?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Dean, follow the link Stacy provided in her response to OP.


----------

